# 09/06 build date



## pmb1010 (Aug 26, 2002)

*I think it depends on the vehicle ordered..*

you ordered 325i, and the line for that vehicle is long. maybe the 330 orders run down different assembly line maybe that line is shorter, I dunno...


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

shifty said:


> *how accurate is owners circle
> for example the "review order detail"
> its says my estimated production date is 10/11/2002
> which means that i wont be getting my car til november sometime.
> ...


The owners circle is a few days behind what BMW NA can give you over the phone. Your production date is not controlled by your order date. The production date depends on when your dealership has a car available in their allocation queue. It sounds like other customers came in before you did, so they grabbed the September cars that were allocated to your dealer. (Only your salesman can tell you for sure.) I've never heard of a dealer swapping allocations before the car is ever produced. Now they do swap cars that are either already built or are in transit.

The production date could move up since your name is attached to the car now. Mine went up a week when I placed mine on order. :thumbup: But now it is back to the original production date. :thumbdown:


----------



## oldzguy (Jul 3, 2002)

The BMW website is next to worthless, the limited information available there is over a week old. Call BMWNA for current info. BMW should figure out a way to link the web info into the system the operators at BMWNA use. For BMW to bragg about an online tracking system is so bogus!


----------



## bmwguynj (Jun 12, 2002)

shifty said:


> *
> 
> ordered a 325ci and the guy says its suppy and demand and that theres very little slots for it. he mentioned about swapping slots with another dealer.
> three weeks later i emailed him about the prod number and he finally called me and gave me a number. i think he was slacking in those three weeks instead of finding my slot.
> ...


I think the key is that he should have given you the production number a couple of days if not the next day after you signed the deal. My salesperson gave it to me the next day. I believe a production number is issued when the allocation slot is filled. I am not sure of the many factors involved in reserving a slot, but it shouldn't take more than a couple of days.

Do you think they treat the 5 or 7 series owners this way? I don't think so.

By the way, the 350Z is nice, but that is going to be an even longer wait for you. I also hear that there are no deals on this car at this time, since it is so hot. MSRP or more.


----------



## rbright (Aug 18, 2002)

Your production date issue has nothing to do with BMWNA or AG, or the owners circle performance. 

It was your dealer who screwed you. I walked out of the dealership with my production number and scheduled production date (which was subsequently moved up 2 weeks to 9/6). 

Regardless of when you placed the order, even if you placed it last May, if your dealer did not have a production allocation until October, or if he was lazy and did not put you into a slot until an October one, then your car will not come any sooner than someone who placed their order last week.

I went specifically to a dealer who could get me the earliest production slot, if one had fill their September slots, I went to another. Of course, I have at least 6 dealerships nearby so that helps.

You should complain only to your dealer, not to BMW.


----------



## rbright (Aug 18, 2002)

shifty said:


> *
> yeah i am aware of this. you are a savvy man, i shoulda did that.
> last bmw purchase. going back home to MB next try :thumbup: . *


I don't know why you would ditch an entire car make, especially one as BMW, just because you and your one specific dealer had a breakdown in communication.

Ordering a BMW is so simple and, yes, you have to know what is going on and sometimes even inform your salesperson of the rules and regulations. But, if you are on top of things, then there is absolutely no problem.

There doesn't appear to be any fault of BMW on this issue, so why blame the car itself?


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

Shifty>> If your dealer is telling you he cannot swap for another slot, he is full of it. My dealer had already sold their 330i allocation for September and was able to swap another dealer for a Sept. 6 slot. On the BMWNA owner's circle my car even showed the other dealers name for a week or so.

I would call the salesman back and insist he get you a better slot, or go elsewhere.


----------



## CD-55 (Dec 19, 2001)

Just called BMWNA, mine has been moved back to 9/27... looks like I may have a Nov delivery 

I checked all the options and they were all in order!


----------



## DrewM (Sep 2, 2002)

GimpyMcFarlan said:


> *
> 
> TI've never heard of a dealer swapping allocations before the car is ever produced. Now they do swap cars that are either already built or are in transit.
> 
> *


My car was such a case. In early June, I had been discussing a June 21 production date on a 325CiC with my dealer on a Friday. By the time I decided to put a deposit down on Monday, that slot had been sold. My salesperson very quickly found another late June production slot at another dealership that she was able to swap and change to my specifications. Ordered 6/4, produced 6/21, took delivery in Southern CA on 7/24...pretty great timing. :thumbup:


----------



## thinking (Aug 22, 2002)

CD-55 said:


> *Just called BMWNA, mine has been moved back to 9/27... looks like I may have a Nov delivery
> 
> I checked all the options and they were all in order! *


I just called to check on my order since the website info isn't that great. Went to status 150 on 8/30/02, estimated production 9/13/02. However the guy on the phone said it wouldn't have options listed that he could tell me until production was done. Yet they have yours. So what gives, did I just get a lazy csr or is one of us getting hosed? :dunno:


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

thinking said:


> *
> 
> I just called to check on my order since the website info isn't that great. Went to status 150 on 8/30/02, estimated production 9/13/02. However the guy on the phone said it wouldn't have options listed that he could tell me until production was done. Yet they have yours. So what gives, did I just get a lazy csr or is one of us getting hosed? :dunno: *


Call again... they were able to confirm all my options for me over the phone as soon as I had my production number.


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

Woohoo.. just called and I am status 152 (paint shop). Still scheduled for completion 9/6. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rbright (Aug 18, 2002)

Yippers.

I went to status 152 today, too, in the paint shop, getting a nice shiny coat of OB (will never look the same again).

Still scheduled to be complete by Friday, 9/6. I can't wait.

My options don't show up online yet, but who cares... just call and they will read you the entire list of selected options and automatic options, etc. They are the nicest folks around, and very patient.

Got my letter today from the Performance Center...they are readying things for a perfect visit to pick up my hot new car on November 1.


----------



## rbright (Aug 18, 2002)

Alan,

What color? Mine is OB, I hope they get them to the correct paint shops, unless you are OB, too.


Race ya to the finish line, dude.......

You will probably win since I am taking delivery at the Performance Center and they were all booked up until the end of October. How are you taking deliver on yours?

What are your options?


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

rbright said:


> *What color? Mine is OB, I hope they get them to the correct paint shops, unless you are OB, too.
> 
> Race ya to the finish line, dude.......
> 
> ...


I ordered topaz blue 330i with step, PP, SP, and heated seats. I'm taking delivery at my dealer in Palm Springs CA. Hope to have the car by mid-October.

Have you looked at the shipping company web site yet to figure out what ship we will be on? (I know.. I know.... this is obsessive).


----------



## rbright (Aug 18, 2002)

Alan Flanary said:


> *
> 
> I ordered topaz blue 330i with step, PP, SP, and heated seats. I'm taking delivery at my dealer in Palm Springs CA. Hope to have the car by mid-October.
> 
> Have you looked at the shipping company web site yet to figure out what ship we will be on? (I know.. I know.... this is obsessive). *


Sounds like a beautiful car. I hope my OB is nice, I wasn't able to actually see one before ordering, but I love the dark metallic blue color with natural brown. I got the coupe and am not sure how the dark color will look on the sporty coupe.

Thanks for the shipping link, I haven't started that obsession yet, but THANKS TO YOU, I probably will now. Although, I have no earthly idea how to read that chart on the page that you sent to me. And it doesn't go out far enough yet...or have you figured it out better?


----------



## ruteger (Dec 31, 2001)

155 - 09/04/02 (Production Completed)


----------



## CD-55 (Dec 19, 2001)

ruteger said:


> *155 - 09/04/02 (Production Completed) *


Almost there!:thumbup:


----------



## ruteger (Dec 31, 2001)

*Which boat?*

According to the 'Vessel Schedule':

Verona - departs Bremerhaven 09/07/02, arrives Newark 09/16/02 (direct port-to-port)

Jingu Maru - departs 09/05/02, arrives 09/17/02 (3 ports-of-call)

Atlantic Compass - departs 09/06/02, arrives 09/24/02 (4 ports-of-call).

However, the 'weekly' vessel schedule is less encouraging, showing only two boats (the Verona and Jingu Maru) from Bremerhaven to New York, and then showing the dates for the Jingu Maru as departing _today_ (09/04/02), and for the Verona, departing _tomorrow_.

I called BMWNA for a little clarification. Unfortunately, as is usually the case, I knew more about what was going on than they did.

I sure hope our cars get to Newark way before 09/24/02...:tsk:


----------



## DrewM (Sep 2, 2002)

If the Verona really departs on 9/7, you have a shot; my car was produced on 6/21 and got on a vessel that left Bremerhaven on 6/24.


----------



## oldzguy (Jul 3, 2002)

Status 160 on 09/06, car was 155 on 08/30. BMWNA can't say when car will ship.


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

Alright, my car is in the paintshop!! Should be ready on the 13th....I hope.


----------



## rcc (Jul 21, 2002)

Wow. Owner's circle caught up. It shows my car as awaiting transport. My bet is that the 9/6 cars destined for the west coast will go on the Medea. Departs Bremerhaven on 9/9 and arrives at Port Hueneme on 10/07. There are some other ships that will leave around the same time that might work for cars bound for the East coast but they don't stop at Hueneme.

- Ray


----------



## bmwguynj (Jun 12, 2002)

GeoTopaz330i said:


> *Alright, my car is in the paintshop!! Should be ready on the 13th....I hope. *


Join the club and status 152 here too.

Could be another week to finish, so still checking. Still looks like we won't be getting our babies until Mid to End of October.

Ahhhhh, this wait is killing me! But it's worth it!


----------



## bmwguynj (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Production Date*



sandiegobob said:


> *Don't feel bad, my M3 Cab has been on order since 3/01.... that's 18 months! *


Holy Crap! Are you kidding me? You must have great patience! That is almost 2 model years in cars. Is the waiting list really that long these days? I thought it wasn't that bad anymore. What is the hold up?

I guess it's all still worth the wait!


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

rbright said:


> *Alan...What's your status?*


Hmmm... called again today and still status 155 (completed). They could not tell me anything about shipping. Guess I'll call again on Monday.

I wonder how many people work in this phone center. I think I recognize one guy's voice already. Maybe I'll start making my wife call every other time so they don't think I am a psycho or anything!!


----------



## doctorD (Aug 3, 2002)

rbright said:


> Anyone going to the Performance Center? [/B]


October 17th.  Can't wait!!


----------



## ruteger (Dec 31, 2001)

*Who's keeping score?*



> _Originally posted by rcc_
> Wow. Owner's circle caught up. It shows my car as awaiting transport.


Still shows mine as scheduled for production.

Because this thread has an inordinate amount of views (getting close to 3000 now), I wondered exactly who has what prod dates. From what's been posted:

09/06/02 (original posting)

oldzguy
ruteger
rbright
Alan Flanary
rcc
doctorD (PC delivery)

09/13/02

bmwguynj
GeoTopaz330i
GimpyMcFarlan
CD-55

09/20/02

Fingaz

Beyond

shifty
sandiegobob
ucdldybg

That's only 14 posters who have an active, direct interest in the main topic.

Seems like there may be substantially more viewers who, like Chance the Gardner in Being There, just 'like to watch'...


----------



## bmwguynj (Jun 12, 2002)

Do you think if you do a search on this forum around this same time last year, you would have the same exact thread and responses for those 2002 model buyers waiting for their new 2002's to come in? I would think so!

Plus they had that minor facelift, so that was somewhat of a major change.


----------



## bmwguynj (Jun 12, 2002)

Alan Flanary said:


> *
> 
> Hmmm... called again today and still status 155 (completed). They could not tell me anything about shipping. Guess I'll call again on Monday.
> 
> I wonder how many people work in this phone center. I think I recognize one guy's voice already. Maybe I'll start making my wife call every other time so they don't think I am a psycho or anything!!  *


I was thinking the same thing as I called for the 3rd time this week. Is that why the address me by my first name now?! HA! Just kidding. I did wonder today while on the phone with them, if they keep a record of your last call (which was probably 1 hour ago)!

Heck I call them so much now, they should have someone over there KEEPING ME UPDATED!


----------



## bmwguynj (Jun 12, 2002)

----------------------------

so i talk to him today and he says that he cannot do the loaner. he said that he cannot control the date BMW gives him. he says my email was polite but he didnt like the tone of the email. that i was implying that my survey will affected if i get the loaner or not.

anyway..i am baffled, if he told me an oct delivery and cannot deliver..how can he expect a perfect score from me? why is he angry at me when in my view it should be the other way around.

am i out of line, i just dont get it:dunno: [/B][/QUOTE]

Shifty. Sorry to hear about all this crap that you are going through. This new car buying experience should be a happy one and the only anxiety coming from the wait you have to go through to get the new car.

I say continue to keep a good relationship with your BMW salesperson if you need him or will have to use him in the future again. I am in sales too, where the customer is still always right. I don't see why your salesperson would have gotten angry, he should have understood and went out of his way to make you happy. That is a difference between a good salesman and the rest of them out there.

I'll say it time and time again, the car itself is worth any wait. Good luck.


----------



## ruteger (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bmwguynj_
> I don't see why your salesperson would have gotten angry, he should have understood and went out of his way to make you happy.


It sounds as if swifty's salesman did the sleazy old 'get the customer off the market' trick. It's where the salesman _agrees_ to anything to take the order. Once he's got that commitment from the customer, he might put the order in as a normal dealer inventory car, knowing full well the car won't be delivered in the promised time.

What this does is stops the customer from going elsewhere to buy his car and gets him locked in to that dealership. By the time the customer figures out he's been had, it's too late, and just has to sit and wait until his car comes in, however long that might be.

_IF_ swifty's salesman made the commitmant that swifty *would* get his car within two months, and swifty made it clear that he would be making arrangements based on this information, since the salesman is becoming defensive, I would stop talking to the salesman entirely and just call 1-800-831-1117 (ext 3), and raise hell.

Find out how much it's going to cost for an equivalent rental to cover the extended period of waiting (a month, I guess). Tell BMWNA you want to be reimbursed that amount. When your car gets to the dealership and they contact you to pick it up, bring a copy of your rental contract and tell them you want that amount deducted from the price of the car.

When they say, "No way", say, "Okay", purchase your new BMW, and leave. Then put the whole story down on the Owner Survey.

That's really the extent of what can be done. You're likely not going to get any monetary compensation but more people from BMWNA will know what happened.

When the salesman finds out about the miserable owner survey he gets from you and *then* decides he wants to talk about it, gets angry and gives you grief, keep notes and tell BMWNA about that, too.


----------



## mbushnell (Aug 7, 2002)

Just to add to everybody else's excitement, my Titanium Silver 2003 325xiT had a production date of 9/06 also, and the Owner's Circle also says that it has been produced & is awaiting transport. Now I have to wait a month until October 9, when I pick it up in Munich.


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

mbushnell said:


> *Just to add to everybody else's excitement, my Titanium Silver 2003 325xiT had a production date of 9/06 also, and the Owner's Circle also says that it has been produced & is awaiting transport. Now I have to wait a month until October 9, when I pick it up in Munich. *


I have decided the Owner's Circle is pretty much worthless. BMWNA says my car was complete (status 155) on 9/4 and the Owner's Circle still shows "In Production."

I don't even check the Owner's Circle web site any longer; I just call.


----------



## rbright (Aug 18, 2002)

Alan,

I don't know why you got stuck at 155. I thought you had moved forward. I moved to 190, as did someone else yesterday. So, are you not on the train to the sea?

What did BMWNA say your status was late yesterday (I know you called...)


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

rbright said:


> *Alan,
> 
> I don't know why you got stuck at 155. I thought you had moved forward. I moved to 190, as did someone else yesterday. So, are you not on the train to the sea?
> 
> What did BMWNA say your status was late yesterday (I know you called...) *


Still 155 as of yesterday. :bawling:


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Who's keeping score?*



ruteger said:


> *I wondered exactly who has what prod dates. ...Seems like there may be substantially more viewers who, like Chance the Gardner in Being There, just 'like to watch'... *


No, it's great to participate, too! I didn't because my prop date is 9/27 and this is a 9/6 thread. But the dates are close enough, I guess, so...

And, BTW, I CAN'T WAIT, to see some good pictures of the MY2003 330's. Anyone with ED care to post some from Europe? Seems like BMW just wants to watch us squirm:tsk:


----------



## rbright (Aug 18, 2002)

Alan,

My owners circle has been updating fine. It stays at the in production level until the car goes to 190. Yesterday, mine switched to the next level which is car is produced but not shipped. It still does not list any of the options, who knows when that happens. But, I have confirmed them (hundreds of times) over the phone.

Anyone want to trade me performance center dates? Heck, you know you can wait another 2 weeks.

I got my loan all settled with Peoplefirst yesterday, the check in on the way. 4.75% 60 months. Groooovvvvyyyy, Baby.


----------



## doctorD (Aug 3, 2002)

rbright said:


> *Alan,
> 
> My owners circle has been updating fine. It stays at the in production level until the car goes to 190. Yesterday, mine switched to the next level which is car is produced but not shipped. It still does not list any of the options, who knows when that happens. But, I have confirmed them (hundreds of times) over the phone.
> 
> ...


My Owner's Circle has not been a problem either.

When's your performance delivery?

I just want to know how you managed to get 4.75% for 5 years. I thought you could only get that rate if you chose to pay the loan off in 1-3 years?


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

rbright said:


> *I got my loan all settled with Peoplefirst yesterday, the check in on the way. 4.75% 60 months. Groooovvvvyyyy, Baby. *


Wow! How did you get 4.75%? Best I can do with ny credit union is 6.1%.


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

production date 10/4/2002; I'm just getting started.

I gave Crevier BMW my deposit on 9/6/2002; I'm thinking around November...ahhhh!

Topaz Blue Metallic 325i
5-speed
Premium Package
Black Leatherette (want to keep him at least 10 years; the leatherette holds up better over time, even though it doesn't smell as nice as the leather (Bimmer leather has that distinctive aroma!)
Harmon-Kardon Stereo

paying cash...by order of my Chancellor of the Exchequer, who wants absolutely NO debt!


----------



## Alexander (Aug 9, 2002)

rbright said:


> *I am on 155 now, too. Looks like we are the frontrunners to have the very first MY03 cars out there. How exciting.*


Saaaaay, did any of you order Nav?

For the record, I'm 9/27 on an M3...

What would be REALLY cool for all of us psychos is if they had digital cameras set up at various places along the production line, and they snapped pics of cars as they went through, correlated them to production numbers, and posted them to the owner's circle site. Drool.

But, yeah, don't let any of that distract from from the nav question. 

Alex


----------



## bmwguynj (Jun 12, 2002)

Alexander said:


> *
> 
> Saaaaay, did any of you order Nav?
> 
> ...


NAV ORDER HERE with BUILT-IN CD PLAYER (I BELIEVE IT!)


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

Alexander said:


> *What would be REALLY cool for all of us psychos is if they had digital cameras set up at various places along the production line, and they snapped pics of cars as they went through, correlated them to production numbers, and posted them to the owner's circle site. Drool.Alex *


Production line webcam! We want it now.


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

Just went status 190 (dispatched to export). Almost on that boat!


----------



## rbright (Aug 18, 2002)

Navi definitely ordered here on my 03 330Ci. DVD-Navi with In-Dash CD....what could be cooler? Well, and in-dash 6-disk changer like everyone else.

Did you all read the new Edmunds comparisons? 330 on top and the Harmon Kardon Stereo was also ranked #1 from all the other top-5 stereos on the cars reviewed. That made me smile even bigger.


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

NAVI order right here! With in-dash Cd-player, I hope :dunno: 
I had nav on my '01 cic and can't live w/o it anymore. Especially that lovely 16:9 flip down, split screen beauty. Who knows, I may even get the Nav-Tv install


----------



## Fingaz (Aug 29, 2002)

bmwguynj said:


> *
> 
> FINGAZ - Always good to see a fellow NJ member. We'll probably pass each other on Rt 1 sooner or later in our 2003 models! Central NJ is the place to be. I am just a couple towns south of you along Rt. 1. I'm happy to see another local 2003 owner! *


Same here. Being that I drive 30 miles south on Rt. 1 every day to go to work, it would be safe to assume that we will probably pass each other...looking forward to it.

By the way, my car went to status 152 (paint shop) today. Approximately how many more days until production is completed?


----------



## Fingaz (Aug 29, 2002)

I also went with the NAV on mine. Not only is it very useful, but it just looks so damn cool. When I called to check status on my car, they told me it had an in-dash CD player, so I wouldn't worry about it not getting one.

---------------------------------
On order - 2003 33Cic (9/20 Production)
Black/Gray, SP, Xenon, Nav, Heated Seats


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

Just got off the phone

190 baby!! Wohoooooo!!

Somone speed up that train.......:bigpimp:


----------



## twosomeca (Aug 11, 2002)

shifty said:


> *how accurate is owners circle
> for example the "review order detail"
> its says my estimated production date is 10/11/2002
> which means that i wont be getting my car til november sometime.
> ...


May be the dealer. When I put in my order, all was confirmed within 2-3 days (order was accepted by AG 111 and 112 shortly thereafter). I don't understand your delay. Suspect dealer issue. Sorry, could be wrong!


----------



## twosomeca (Aug 11, 2002)

machmeter said:


> *
> 
> Chilly desert nights, I guess... *


You laugh. Go to Joshua Tree for an early morning hike/climb in the winter. I have frozen my ace off up there. I no longer leave my 2.5 gal bottle of water outside when I camp now because with 1/2 left the damn thing froze!


----------



## twosomeca (Aug 11, 2002)

rbright said:


> *190 9/6/02. Car was finished today, and is now on a train to the port of exit. WOW! How did that make that car so fast?
> 
> Such skill and fit and finish is perfect, how can it be done so quickly?
> 
> ...


Do not worry about that color choice. It is awesome. I ordered an OB 330i with the black'ette, not as common as others, but awesome! You will enjoy. Don't think twice about it!


----------



## twosomeca (Aug 11, 2002)

*Re: Who's keeping score?*

I think other people have orders in who are getting answers to their questions by watching you guys. They are called LURKERS!












ruteger said:


> *Still shows mine as scheduled for production.
> 
> Because this thread has an inordinate amount of views (getting close to 3000 now), I wondered exactly who has what prod dates. From what's been posted:
> 
> ...


----------



## maransm (Sep 11, 2002)

*2003 330i ordered !!!*

Hello,
I am new to this site and never owned BMW before... Ordered 330i, Silver/Black, STEP, PP, SP, CWP & Xenon last week. I dealer could trade 09/13 production car from some other dealer for me.

I put down payment on 09/10 and checked the status. They told me that it was in 112.

I called them again today and got to know that it came to 180.. woww..

I am soooo excited and can't wait till it get here..


----------



## bmwguynj (Jun 12, 2002)

Fingaz said:


> *
> 
> Same here. Being that I drive 30 miles south on Rt. 1 every day to go to work, it would be safe to assume that we will probably pass each other...looking forward to it.
> 
> By the way, my car went to status 152 (paint shop) today. Approximately how many more days until production is completed? *


South Brunswick/Princeton area here my fellow NJ friend, you definitely must pass by me!

I think the time line varies slightly, but I was at status 152 on 8/6/02 and now at status 193 as of 8/12/02, so hopefully that gives you some idea on the time frame (less than a week).

Today I am still at status 193 - waiting for the boat!

Did you hear that they stopped some boat with possible radioactive materials at the Newark, NJ port yesterday? I'm sure this won't delay things, but I wonder if a BMW with elevated radiation level will perform even better?!!


----------



## bmwguynj (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: 2003 330i ordered !!!*



maransm said:


> *Hello,
> I am new to this site and never owned BMW before... Ordered 330i, Silver/Black, STEP, PP, SP, CWP & Xenon last week. I dealer could trade 09/13 production car from some other dealer for me.
> 
> I put down payment on 09/10 and checked the status. They told me that it was in 112.
> ...


Congratulations again, fellow and future 330i owner!

That is lightning fast! I don't know how they do it over there!


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

*Update...*

Just called BMW NA and my car has is completed and has been released to distribution! Woo Hoo! :thumbup:

150 Production Started - 9/4
151 Body Shop - 9/10
152 Paint Shop - 9/11
153 Assembly Started - 9/12
155 Production Complete - 9/13
160 Released to Distribution - 9/13

With a lot of luck, which is doubtful for a Friday the 13th build, it could make the the Jupiter Diamond leaving 9/16 for Charleston. If it doesn't make it, the next boat is the Traviata on 9/26. I just can't wait for PC delivery!

Guess it is time to start saying my prayers each night again! :angel:

I love the idea of the web cam or having an option of getting pics taken during production. Would be great to get the pics in a nice album delivered with the car.


----------



## bmwguynj (Jun 12, 2002)

STILL STATUS - 193 (Since Thursday 9/12/02).

I checked today and my baby is still waiting to get on to a boat.

Ahhhhhh the waiting is tough!


----------



## rbright (Aug 18, 2002)

bmwguynj said:


> *STILL STATUS - 193 (Since Thursday 9/12/02).
> 
> I checked today and my baby is still waiting to get on to a boat.
> 
> Ahhhhhh the waiting is tough! *


Sometimes, it gets stuck on 193 until you have been on the boat for a day or two. Most likely, it is at sea. Unless it has to wait for that 09/17 boat to Charleston.


----------



## maransm (Sep 11, 2002)

Mine is on 182


----------



## RJJ330CAB (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Who's keeping score?*



twosomeca said:


> *I think other people have orders in who are getting answers to their questions by watching you guys. They are called LURKERS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haven't lurked on this forum until today... Topaz Blue/Grey Leather, Sport Package, Xenon, Heated Seats, 18" M V-Spoked Wheels. Status 193 on 9/11/02 (which is good since my production date was 9/13..) Just praying it was on the weekly ship to CA that left 9/16/02.


----------



## CD-55 (Dec 19, 2001)

okay, mine was completed on 9/12, but now on 9/16 it is still waiting to be released to distribution status #160.


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

Well just called and I am waiting at the port of exit for a boat. Does anyone know what boat I might catch?? Damn the wait is killing me. I already have the clears and SMG kit waiting in boxes to be put on and it's driving me crazy! :banghead:


----------



## rbright (Aug 18, 2002)

GeoTopaz330i said:


> *Well just called and I am waiting at the port of exit for a boat. Does anyone know what boat I might catch?? Damn the wait is killing me. I already have the clears and SMG kit waiting in boxes to be put on and it's driving me crazy! :banghead: *


Geo

I think there is a boat leaving tomorrow. You will most likey be on it, if you are not already at sea.


----------



## bmwguynj (Jun 12, 2002)

rbright said:


> *
> 
> Geo
> 
> I think there is a boat leaving tomorrow. You will most likey be on it, if you are not already at sea. *


That is what the BMWNA customer service guy told me today too. However he is not totally sure if it will make the boat or not, so told me to call back tomorrow to check.


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

GeoTopaz330i said:


> *Well just called and I am waiting at the port of exit for a boat. Does anyone know what boat I might catch?? Damn the wait is killing me. I already have the clears and SMG kit waiting in boxes to be put on and it's driving me crazy! :banghead: *


Hi Geo,
Check this website out...
http://www.wlna.com/vesselSchedule/schedules/eurin.XLS

This is the Wallenius Wilhelmsen (auto carrier for BMW) vessel schedule. The ships leaving Bremerhaven are...

Arabian Breeze 9/16
Terrier 9/16
Falstaff 9/17
Hual Triton 9/18
Jupiter Diamond 9/19

I'm hoping mine will be on the Jupiter Diamond, b/c another part of their site says it arrives at Charleston on 10/1. However this schedule says Baltimore.  I've sent WW an e-mail asking which info is correct, but I haven't received a response yet. :banghead:


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

Thanx for the info guys. I've been checking that website forever. I'm in New York, so my boats are probably either Falstaff or Hual Triton....

I'm also checking this site with my VIN# to see what boat it's on when it boards:

Cargo Tracking

I will call on Wed to make sure it's on its way.


----------



## thinking (Aug 22, 2002)

I'm hoping to get on the Terrier or the Jupiter Diamond too. Production completed 9/9. I can't believe that there's still over a month to go. This wait is so painful. :bawling:


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

GeoTopaz330i said:


> *Thanx for the info guys. I've been checking that website forever. I'm in New York, so my boats are probably either Falstaff or Hual Triton....
> 
> I'm also checking this site with my VIN# to see what boat it's on when it boards:
> 
> ...


Hi Geo,

Sorry about the reference to the WW. I didn't know you already knew about it. 

I called tonight and BMW NA verified that my car has been loaded on a ship. :thumbup: However they could not tell me which one. :thumbdwn:

I tried that link with my VIN and could not find anything. I'll try again later this week. By process of elimination I figure it is on the Falstaff for Charleston delivery on 10/2.  I hope yours made it on the Falstaff as well. It would be nice to have a shipping buddy! 

This surprised me since it just went 160 on Friday. However BMW NA informed me that the shippers / cargo carriers work over the weekend. Maybe I will not have Friday the 13th bad luck after all. :angel:


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

I didn't mean to throw it in your face or anything, about the WW web site. I use to check out that site when I ordered my 325cic, back in 2000. It's cool that we find these things... What would we do without information. :dunno: THat is sweet that you are already on a ship. Congrats!! I willl call tomorrow and find out if I boarded one of those boats. It would definately be nice if both our cars caught the same boat. At least our cars will have good company. 

I will post as soon as I know....


----------



## bmwguynj (Jun 12, 2002)

*UPDATE - ON THE BOAT!*

So I called BMWNA today and they said that my vehicle is on the boat and on the way to NJ! Which is great news, since I was stuck at status 193 (arrived at the port of exit) for the past couple of days.

The BMW customer service rep told me that the boat should arrive in NJ around 9/26/02, spend 1 day in the processing center and should be at the dealership during the first week of October. My dealership will probably take another day to install the Factory alarm, so hoping that maybe the car will be ready by 10/4/02?

A little over 2 more weeks left!

For all of you ahead of me, maybe you will have photos of your 2003 vehicles as early as next week? I look forward to seeing them!


----------



## RJJ330CAB (Sep 16, 2002)

Just confirmed, my car made the CA boat yesterday. It's on the Terrier, in transit - 10/14 in Port Hueneme, CA.:thumbup:


----------



## ruteger (Dec 31, 2001)

*On US soil*



bmwguynj said:


> *The BMW customer service rep told me that the boat should arrive in NJ around 9/26/02, spend 1 day in the processing center and should be at the dealership during the first week of October. My dealership will probably take another day to install the Factory alarm, so hoping that maybe the car will be ready by 10/4/02?*


My car was unloaded yesterday in NJ from the Verona. However, since it has to make a substantially longer trip within the US, I may not actually receive it that much sooner than when you receive yours.


----------



## pix330c (Sep 11, 2002)

*2003Ci*

Anyone know what, if any, are the changes from 2002 to 2003 model 330Ci? Local Dealer and BMW owner's circle no help!!


----------



## bmwguynj (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: On US soil*



ruteger said:


> *My car was unloaded yesterday in NJ from the Verona. However, since it has to make a substantially longer trip within the US, I may not actually receive it that much sooner than when you receive yours. *


Ruteger - keep the faith! You never know you still, may get it sooner than me, since at least yours has hit US soil already.

However I do wonder if any of the others that came off your same boat are for any of the east coast members here that will probably take delivery of their cars by next week! WOW!


----------



## pmb1010 (Aug 26, 2002)

I guess I'm on one of the same boats for Sept 26 arrival in NJ.
The lady at bmwna said it was the "Bayonne", could not find that boat on the Wilhelm shipping cargo Excel Spreadsheet...
My VIN still does not show on that website, either. Maybe the Bayonne is a different carrier???

Vic

03 330xi black, black, lots of other stuff, but no sunroof


----------



## thinking (Aug 22, 2002)

RJJ330CAB said:


> *Just confirmed, my car made the CA boat yesterday. It's on the Terrier, in transit - 10/14 in Port Hueneme, CA.:thumbup: *


I made the Terrier too! :thumbup:

So anybody know the exact url to use to track a boat? I know the site where you can enter your vin, however that doesn't seem to be working yet. The person I talked to at bmwna gave me the code to use to track by boat, but I don't know where to enter it. She said it could be done at the cargo companies american site.


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

*I spoke to soon...*

The bad news...
My 330Ci has not made it on a ship yet after all.  Apparently the gentleman at BMW NA was incorrect when I called yesterday. It went to 190 - Dispatched to Export yesterday after I called. No update was available today.

The good news...
If it can get to the port in time, it could make the Jupiter Diamond for a 9/19 ship date. This would put it in Charleston on 10/1. :thumbup: If it misses it, the next boat would be Traviata on 9/24 and will not make it until 10/9.


----------



## thinking (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: I spoke to soon...*



GimpyMcFarlan said:


> *If it misses it, the next boat would be Traviata on 9/24 and will not make it until 10/9.   *


Don't be too upset. I'm already on a boat and it still won't get here til the 14th. :banghead:


----------



## rbright (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: Freight Confirmation...*



GimpyMcFarlan said:


> *OK, I learned from BMW NA today that my 330Ci has made it onto the Hual Triton that left Bremerhaven yesterday! Woo Hoo! :thumbup: It should be at the NY entry port on 10/1. I guess the PC delivery cars don't necessarily go through the port in Charleston. :dunno: *


Gimpy,

All of the PC cars do come to the port Charleston. Sometimes, they make several pit stops along the way. Mine is stopping in Baltimore first. Sometimes, you are unloaded in NY, and then put onto another ship to Charleston. They are definitely not going to truck your car from NY to Charleston when they have boats going there frequently.


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

bmwguynj said:


> *
> 
> Canon G2 here and are you ready for a shoot out!!!!! *


I'm getting my PowerShot G2 ready to go also. I'm bringing two batteries and 160MB of storage baby!! Ahhh BMWUSA.com says ET of delivery is Sept 28th. My dealer originally told me mid-Oct, so I'm shooting for last weekend in Sept or 1st week of Oct. I'm gonna be driving all night when I pick it up!! No work for me the next day gonna do clears and SMG that day. :bigpimp:


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

bmwguynj said:


> *EXCERPT:
> 
> A defensive shutdown is the last thing we want to do, but the union is forcing our hand," said Joseph Miniace, president and chief executive of the PMA. "Their destructive actions are debilitating to port operations. The union leaders are clearly putting their self-interests over those of the nation."
> 
> West Coast ports from San Diego to Seattle handle more than $300 billion worth of goods a year, which comprise more than 7 percent of the gross national product. Cargo ranges widely from automotive parts and toys to food and clothes. *


I've been nervously following this since last weekend. Just what we need now is to have our cars sitting in Port Hueneme on the ship and no way to get the cars off the ship!


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

My car is on the ship! Just got off the phone with BMWNA and I shipped on the Terrier on 9/16, due Port Hueneme 10/14.

Anybody else on the same ship?

Vessel: TERRIER Port of Origin: BREMERHAVEN 

Voyage: ED237-TER Port of Destination: PORT HUENEME, CA


----------



## rbright (Aug 18, 2002)

Hey Gimpy, Alan, Oldz, Ruteger, and whoever else has a 2003 on the way.

Which of you ordered NAVI? Have you been following the rumors that the first batch of MY03 do NOT have the DVD-navi, that they installed the CD-based Navi?

This would be a deal-breaker for me, but I don't know how to substantiate the rumor.

Any of you hear of this, and what is your take on it?


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

rbright said:


> *Which of you ordered NAVI? Have you been following the rumors that the first batch of MY03 do NOT have the DVD-navi, that they installed the CD-based Navi?
> 
> This would be a deal-breaker for me, but I don't know how to substantiate the rumor.
> 
> Any of you hear of this, and what is your take on it? *


Did not order the NAV RB, but I agree with you. CD based NAV would kill the deal for me if I ordered it.


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

I don't understand, why would they install a cd-based NAV if it was purchased as DVD. And why would the first batch only be cd?? Where did you hear this rumor? I never heard it and don't know why you would even think that, it's just like the whole cd not happening behind NAV hoax. If BMW did something like this they would have a lot of people not taking deliveries, which is no good for CS. I am expecting everything that was selected on my order sheet. Which was pretty much everything. As you should. These kind of rumors get me all worked up. Just for the fact that some people believe in these hoax's is crazy. I am not attacking anyone personally and please do not take offense, but we need to stop assuming and starting stuff. Lets wait until our babies arrive and then we can say and show truth and hopefully put these rumors to an end. 


By the way, my dealer just told me that there are still '03 cars waiting at the port in NY and not moving, my dealer is in Queens,NY. He said I should be driving my baby this month if all goes well Otherwise the first week in Oct.... Now it's getting tough to get any work done because I spend too much time here drooling over us getting our cars!!


----------



## rbright (Aug 18, 2002)

Hey Geo

There is a thread called 2003 navi here. Jon Shafer justed weighed in and said that he has not heard of this and cannot substantiate the rumor. As far as he can tell it is just rumor.

I am not trying to start something, I just knew that there were a lot of "us" with cars on the way that would be concerned and also the first to know and it is something I wanted to know if you have heard of or should watch out for.

It seems so far to be a rumor. I hope that is it.


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

Sorry, I did not notice the thread. I sure hope all is good when we get our cars. Hopefully sooner than later....


----------



## RJJ330CAB (Sep 16, 2002)

Alan Flanary said:


> *My car is on the ship! Just got off the phone with BMWNA and I shipped on the Terrier on 9/16, due Port Hueneme 10/14.
> 
> Anybody else on the same ship?
> 
> ...


We're boatmates. 330cic, topaz/grey, SP, Xenon, Heated Seats, 18" M-Vspoke. I will probably receive the last week of October here in Denver , just in time for our first blizzard....


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

Hi rbright,

It makes perfect sense that mine would be dropped off at the Charleston port. I thought for sure that BMW was going to put it on the Jupider Diamond for direct shippment to South Carolina. (nonstop!)

However BMW NA verified that it is on the Hual Triton and will be delivered to the VPC at NY/NJ on 10/1. From there it should be shipped via Bavarian Motor transport (www.bmtcarhaul.com) to the PC. If it needs to wait for a ship, the next one from NY to Charleston is not until the Traviata. It arrives in NY on 10/7 and is not in Charleston until 10/9.  Plus, Germans are know for their effeciency, why would the unload and reload a car onto another ship? Seems like a waste of time. :dunno:

FWIW, I purchased the NAV unit and I don't believe the rumors about the first few being buit with CD units. I would think we would have heard something for BMW NA about it.


----------



## bmwguynj (Jun 12, 2002)

I wonder how long it takes to get through PC. The BMW rep told me it could take 3-5 days, because so many cars are coming off the ship and they have a limited amount of personel at PC to process them all. 

Also it would suck if our NAVs were not DVD. It just seems wrong to ship CD versions first and then change to DVD during the same model year. But again this is just all rumor.


----------



## thinking (Aug 22, 2002)

RJJ330CAB said:


> *
> 
> We're boatmates. 330cic, topaz/grey, SP, Xenon, Heated Seats, 18" M-Vspoke. I will probably receive the last week of October here in Denver , just in time for our first blizzard.... *


I'm on the Terrier too.  330i, silver/black, SP, Xenon, Moonroof, Nav. And FWIW I don't think that any of the navs will be cd. In fact I looked around and didn't even see the thread where this was being discussed. :dunno:


----------



## bmwguynj (Jun 12, 2002)

thinking said:


> *
> 
> I'm on the Terrier too.  330i, silver/black, SP, Xenon, Moonroof, Nav. And FWIW I don't think that any of the navs will be cd. In fact I looked around and didn't even see the thread where this was being discussed. :dunno: *


The link to the thread you were looking for is attached. The thread is real, however the 2003 CD NAV is rumor and probably B.S. Why can't BMW just get everyone of their dealers in unison on this one?

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12437


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

RJ/Thinking>> So if the boat arrives 10/14... a few days to process cars at the VPC... I hope to have my car in Palm Springs by 10/21? What's your dealer telling you guys?

This is not as much fun now that we can't call those poor guys at BMWNA to check on our cars every day any longer. :eeps:


----------



## rcc (Jul 21, 2002)

If there's *any* truth to the DVD not ready yet rumor, I'd bet that the DVD *disk* is delayed, not the DVD reader. I'd rather that not be the case but I could live with a DVD-based system that happened to have a CD in it. You can alway buy the DVD later, especially if you wait a year and get the DVD when you upgrade to next year's database.

- Ray


----------



## rbright (Aug 18, 2002)

rcc said:


> *If there's *any* truth to the DVD not ready yet rumor, I'd bet that the DVD *disk* is delayed, not the DVD reader. I'd rather that not be the case but I could live with a DVD-based system that happened to have a CD in it. You can alway buy the DVD later, especially if you wait a year and get the DVD when you upgrade to next year's database.
> 
> - Ray *


I think this has pretty much been settled, RCC. It is just the disk that is delayed, not the player. And you would not have to buy anything more. You are already paying for the DVD disk and it is the distributor's problem not ours. When the DVD disk is available (only a month later), you will be mailed the disk or you can drop into your dealer to pick it up. Very simple. No need to wait a year. No need to shell out any more money.


----------



## david h (Sep 7, 2002)

*Terrier ED 237*

We have a silver/natural brown 330i on the the Terrier voyage ED 237. We are in Seattle. What are the destinations of others vehicles on the Terrier?

It would be interesting to keep in touch and let the others know when our vehicles arrive at their final destination.


----------



## RJJ330CAB (Sep 16, 2002)

Alan Flanary said:


> *RJ/Thinking>> So if the boat arrives 10/14... a few days to process cars at the VPC... I hope to have my car in Palm Springs by 10/21? What's your dealer telling you guys?
> 
> This is not as much fun now that we can't call those poor guys at BMWNA to check on our cars every day any longer. :eeps: *


Alan, my dealer is saying 2 days at VPC, 6 to 10 days to get to Colorado from California. Only good thing is I will be out of country on business the week of 10/14 so hopefully that week will go quick. BTW, yesterday was a perfect convertible day here  .


----------



## joema (Aug 28, 2002)

David H, I'm also in Seattle (Bellevue) and have a Ti Silver/black 330i SP on the Terrier. Will let you know when I receive it.

-- Joe


----------



## rbright (Aug 18, 2002)

That Electric Red is HOT, man. Burnin' a hole through my screen.

It is now official... DVD Navi with In-dash CD.

Finally, we can all just sit back and wait our turn. Everyone is getting close, our family album should definitely be growing soon.

Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## bmwguynj (Jun 12, 2002)

Alexander said:


> *Excellent news, but you forgot pictures of the CD slot.
> 
> I just wanna see what it looks like.
> 
> ...


Oh man......so close yet so far too. It's confirmed in words, but still can't see it.


----------



## xrayhj (Sep 16, 2002)

*2003 325i Navi - CD Slot Pictures*

Sorry about forgetting the CD Slot...

Here's a sequence of a CD ejecting for those of you who might be interested...

Don't know about the Nav menu speed - this is the first one I've seen, but the menus seem to respond quickly. I don't have the map CD yet should arrive in a couple days. Until then its difficult to really play with the Nav functions very much.

BTW - was worried about the electric red when we ordered it, but after receiving the car yesterday and seeing it in person we're very, very happy.


----------



## bmwguynj (Jun 12, 2002)

XRAYHJ,

Ahhhh thanks for the confirmation. Those are great pics and we can all finally put this controversy of NO IN DASH CD player to rest. I hope the other member that said his dealer told him it was not to be, has resolved this issue.

I also think you maybe the first to post these new pics! Don't be surprised if you see your pics with your hand in it at other Internet Sites or Autospies.com!

Thanks again!


----------



## bore (Sep 12, 2002)

*Car is here*

My 03 SG 330i with Natural Leather PP SP is with the dealer. I went down and had a look at it this morning. It's fantastic. Can confirm no 3rd headrest, and no visible changes from 02. Didn't order NAV. Delivery has moved forward to 10/01 on owner circle.


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

*Re: Car is here*



bore said:


> *My 03 SG 330i with Natural Leather PP SP is with the dealer. I went down and had a look at it this morning. It's fantastic. Can confirm no 3rd headrest, and no visible changes from 02. Didn't order NAV. Delivery has moved forward to 10/01 on owner circle. *


Please post some pics of your car with that color combination when you take delivery. I think many folks will enjoy seeing it. I tried posting some of mine but the color in the pics makes the car look either steel blue or even topaz! Enjoy your new car.


----------



## rbright (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: 2003 325i Navi - CD Slot Pictures*



xrayhj said:


> *Sorry about forgetting the CD Slot...
> 
> Here's a sequence of a CD ejecting for those of you who might be interested...
> 
> ...


What about the aux input port? I can't really see it in these pics. Can you point it out to us, please?


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks again for the pics!! it looks pretty nice.

Is it me, or does it look like you can have the radio + the map at the same time?? And wheres the aux input??

The in-dash CD with the nav is cool. Once again, they always make something new that pisses current owners off  

Enjoy your new ride


----------



## xrayhj (Sep 16, 2002)

*2003 Navi - Aux Input Not present*

*



Is it me, or does it look like you can have the radio + the map at the same time?? And wheres the aux input??

Click to expand...

 *

There is no aux-input on the navigation system (see image below). The manual says you can "retrofit" the monitor with an aux-input for MP3 or CD players. The screen will go into split screen mode - I don't know if this will show both radio and map at the same time. Have to wait to get the map CD.

*



The in-dash CD with the nav is cool. Once again, they always make something new that pisses current owners off

Click to expand...

 *

I guess they need to do something to encourage consumers to buy new cars...


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

owners' circle finally updated, and my car has an expected 10/25 build date...  i was hoping for earlier october... oh well.


----------



## Alexander (Aug 9, 2002)

Durrr....

To be honest, I was more concerned about the aux input than CD behind the screen or DVD nav. I figured that if we got those two, then aux input was gonna be there.

I do remember reading somewhere about an aux-in that was enabled via an add-on module. It might have been in reference to the 5-series, since I distinctly recall that it didn't apply to me.

I guess we can hope that it's an inexpensive user-installable part. The word "retrofit" worries me, though.

And I hope it doesn't conflict with the video module. 

Alex


----------



## pmb1010 (Aug 26, 2002)

Well, I was expecting my 09/13 build date 330xi mid this week. It came off the boat 9/26. My delivery date on BMW owners web site moved up 1 day to 10/1 (was 10/2) so I figured maybe it made it to the dealer on Sat.
Took a drive to dealer lot, but could not find the car on the lot. There was a new 02 330xi steel grey in the back, and I found an '03 330ci parked out front, but not my new vehicle :-(
So I know they've taken delivery of at least a couple new cars.

Guess I'll have to wait till tomorrow & see what sales guy says.
Hoping for Monday eve or Tues eve delivery... if it's there.

Vic
'03 330xi Black, Black, lots of stuff but no sunroof.


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

West coast ports still closed.  

This is gonna suck if our cars end up sitting off shore in a ship and can't be unloaded.


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

Hey pmb1010 I was on the same boat as you and was wondering which dealership you purchase your 330xi at? I bought mine at Bayside BMW in Queens and my dealer is off on Sundays and Mondays, so I will have to wait until tomorrow for delivery news. It would be cool if we bought at the same dealers and had similar delivery dates.


----------



## pmb1010 (Aug 26, 2002)

Nope, sorry I'm on the other end of the State...
Buffalo dealer.

Vic


----------



## rbright (Aug 18, 2002)

It seems a little odd that only one of us from this thread has received our car so far.

This thread has an incredible "views" rate, one of the highest in quite some time....quite a lot of lurkers, eh?

I thought there would be a few more cars posted by now to please the audience, but it seems they are still at dock or held up at sea.

Anyone else take delivery over the weekend, or scheduled for today or tomorrow?


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

Alan Flanary said:


> *West coast ports still closed.
> 
> This is gonna suck if our cars end up sitting off shore in a ship and can't be unloaded. *


I wonder if this labor dispute is extended, if these boats will be re-routed to the East Coast (however, the East Coast folks may refuse to unload in solidarity), and the cars either trucked or shipped by rail across to the Left Coast?

Or...Washington D.C might intervene?

I'm so sorry for you having to wait; if I can be so bold to use this analogy - you want to see your baby! You've been waiting a looong time!


----------



## Fingaz (Aug 29, 2002)

*Still at sea*

My 330cic made it onto the Don Juan last week, and is scheduled to arrive at Newark on October 8, so I am hoping to get it by the 12th, but that may be wishful thinking.

I was reading about the new satellite radio option for BMWs, and I just LOVE how they aren't going to incorporate it into the new 2003's with NAV until March. In addition, they have stated that any NAV units prior to March 2003 cannot be upgraded to sattelite. :thumbdwn:

Sometimes I think BMW does stuff like this just to make sure that every BMW owner has at least one thing to complain about. Oh well, at least we got the DVD and in-dash CD. :thumbup:


----------



## oldzguy (Jul 3, 2002)

rbright said:


> *It seems a little odd that only one of us from this thread has received our car so far.
> 
> This thread has an incredible "views" rate, one of the highest in quite some time....quite a lot of lurkers, eh?
> 
> ...


My car was picked up Friday by the trucking company and is due in Houston today....:dunno:


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Still at sea*



Fingaz said:


> *My 330cic made it onto the Don Juan last week, and is scheduled to arrive at Newark on October 8, so I am hoping to get it by the 12th, but that may be wishful thinking.
> 
> I was reading about the new satellite radio option for BMWs, and I just LOVE how they aren't going to incorporate it into the new 2003's with NAV until March. In addition, they have stated that any NAV units prior to March 2003 cannot be upgraded to sattelite. :thumbdwn:
> 
> Sometimes I think BMW does stuff like this just to make sure that every BMW owner has at least one thing to complain about. Oh well, at least we got the DVD and in-dash CD. :thumbup: *


I just found this article on the Sirius Radio website
*. "BMW and MINI buyers will soon be able to experience Sirius firsthand. Sirius is expected to be widely available, beginning in the fourth quarter of 2002, as a dealer-installed option through BMW centers and MINI dealerships in the U.S." * They also said it will be available as an option in 2004. But for now we can get it as a dealer purchased accesssory.:bigpimp:


----------



## RJJ330CAB (Sep 16, 2002)

*Ports Closed*

Good news and bad news...

It looks like our prez is done prepping us for war and has moved onto the dock workers lockout and will try to envoke the Taft-Hartley amendment.

http://quote.bloomberg.com/fgcgi.cg...l&middle=ad_frame2_topfin&s=APaMpmBVJQnVzaCB0

Bad news, 6 to 7 weeks to catch the West Coast ports up....


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Guys, I can use your expertise . . . 

My car just turned Status 152 (Paint Shop), do you know when I should see the car at the port on the East Coast.
I'm from New York . . . could I expect delivery in 3 weeks or is that out of the question


BTW sorry to all you west coasters waiting for your cars, i know this makes your wait even harder


----------



## bmwguynj (Jun 12, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *Guys, I can use your expertise . . .
> 
> My car just turned Status 152 (Paint Shop), do you know when I should see the car at the port on the East Coast.
> I'm from New York . . . could I expect delivery in 3 weeks or is that out of the question
> ...


For your reference from that status to arrival at my dealership it took almost exactly 1 month.

FYR - Ordered on 8/23/02 and took delivery at the dealership on 10/1/02 (arrived at the dealership on 9/30/02).

Hope this helps somewhat. Just keep calling BMWNA for those up to date status checks!


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

bmwguynj said:


> *
> 
> For your reference from that status to arrival at my dealership it took almost exactly 1 month.
> 
> ...


Thanks for responding . . . if I get it one month from now that would be 2 1/2 weeks sooned than promised . . .

cool :thumbup:


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

Talked to my dealer today to see if he had any info from the west coast prep center. He says there is one boat (of cars) ahead of ours (Terrier) that will get unloaded first. Apparently "sold" cars (as opposed to cars headed for dealer lot) get sent to prep center first, so that will help, but he says west coast prep center has been told ships containing perishable items will get priority. So even if the strike get resolved soon, we will be waiting for a couple weeks worth of bananas to get unloaded.


----------



## RJJ330CAB (Sep 16, 2002)

Alan Flanary said:


> *Talked to my dealer today to see if he had any info from the west coast prep center. He says there is one boat (of cars) ahead of ours (Terrier) that will get unloaded first. Apparently "sold" cars (as opposed to cars headed for dealer lot) get sent to prep center first, so that will help, but he says west coast prep center has been told ships containing perishable items will get priority. So even if the strike get resolved soon, we will be waiting for a couple weeks worth of bananas to get unloaded.  *


oh yes, there is no bananas...

We should have a pool while we while away the time on when the Terrier will actually offload our cars (cheaper than buyin more mods). I pick 10/28, feelin lucky <baby needs a new BMW...>


----------



## CMOS (Oct 1, 2002)

Hey Alan F!

I'm with you. I called BMW NA today and was told that my 330i 5sp is at status 152 also.

bmwguynj, let's hope your experience holds for us. One month from today is an exciting prospect!


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

CMOS said:


> *Hey Alan F!
> 
> I'm with you. I called BMW NA today and was told that my 330i 5sp is at status 152 also.
> 
> bmwguynj, let's hope your experience holds for us. One month from today is an exciting prospect! *


that's pretty cool . . . what color and options did you go with ?


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

President Bush was granted his request this evening for an injunction ordering the west coast docks opened. Looks like we are back in business. Now let's see how long it takes to get through the backlog of ships.


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

RJJ330CAB said:


> *We should have a pool while we while away the time on when the Terrier will actually offload our cars (cheaper than buyin more mods). I pick 10/28, feelin lucky <baby needs a new BMW...> *


Okay... I'm saying 10/22.

As an aside... my dealer said he has six cars on the Terrier. Of the six, I am the only one trading a car I own, so time is not a problem for me; but the other five are all lease turn-ins. He said BMW leasing has no problem extending the lease a month or so, but the jam is these poor folks are going to have to pay up California registration on their cars, only to trade them in a few weeks later. Bummer...


----------



## CMOS (Oct 1, 2002)

Alan F,

I went with Orient Blue / Sand / 18" wheels / Xenons / SP / PP

I also liked the Topaz you've got on the way. 
It was hard to pick the colors.

Not quite as hard as the wait, tho...


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

That is an awesome Combination . . . I give you credit for ordering the 18" wheels. I know with my car cleaning habits I would never be able to clean them nearly as often as they are going to need to be cleaned.

I love the OB with sand and came extremely close to ordering it.

The wait really is tough and I thought it would be easier since I have a 330Ci already but I have to admit I am getting very antsy . . .


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

*Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I finally got my baby!!!! I put 100 miles on it last night. All I can say is wow. The NAV is much quicker than that of my 325, I also love the 16:9 screen. Cd-player is great. Most of all, my favorite part of the whole car is how the 3.0 is so in-tune with the rest of the car. Even keeping it under break in recommendations it still kicks ass. The sound of the exhaust is music to my ears and the motor makes me want to lower the radio. I LOVE the acceleration and smootheness of this monster. The power is more than sufficiant for me and is a great deal quicker than my cabrio. It was a huge jump for me. I like the idea of having 4 doors while maintaing the ultimate sport look. The colors contrast perfectly, IMO, Alan you will not regret Topaz, trust me. That is all people kept saying when they first seen it, "I love that color". I did not want to go to bed last night, I just wanted to drive. Well here are some pics from the delivery, pre-mod. I have 3 boxes of mods sitting at home waiting to be installed 

I did not want to fill up this thread with pics so here is a link to more pics in the showroom...

More Pics....

Here you go guys, more to come


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

Excellent Geo... nice car. Same color combo I ordered. (groans as ship circling the ocean waiting for west coast docks to clear out)


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

That is almost the same car as mine right down to the NY plates, 
It looks great, finally some good pics of a Topaz sedan !!!


Also it looks like you got the contential tires right ?

Congrats buddy !!! How do you like the power compared to your 323Cic ? You must be loving it !!!


----------



## CD-55 (Dec 19, 2001)

Geo,

Sound great!!!

Is yours the same as the other ‘03s that have been reported here?

-NO 3rd headrest
-NO aux input for the radio
-NAV has DVD equipment, but using a CD disc temporarily until the DVD disc is available?


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *That is almost the same car as mine right down to the NY plates,
> It looks great, finally some good pics of a Topaz sedan !!!
> 
> Also it looks like you got the contential tires right ?
> ...


I'll be taking some nicer pics real soon when I get the clears on it. Those pics were taken real fast at delivery, thanx for the compliments... Your going to love your car Alan.

Yep, I got the Conti's. The power, oh man what a difference from my 325cic. A tap of the gas is all you need... The car pulls in every gear regardless of the RPM. My 325 was virtually dead in 5th, but this car acts like it's in 4th when in 5th. I love everything about 
this car.

As for the Questions from CD-55

-There is no 3rd headrest
-Haven't found the Aux input, will check today when I get home
-DVD hardware is present, but the disc is CD, will recieve the DVD in the mail.

Did I mention how much I love this color...
:thumbup:


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

*looking for information*

Okay, knowledgeable Bimmerfiles!

I've been searching this site and Google for information regarding what happens when a BMW is built in South Africa.

The few things I was able to find indicated that most of the 325i's built in Rosslyn are shipped to Bremerhaven, then to the US. When I called BMWNA, I was told that my car is 'Status 193 - Reached the Port of Exit' - what port would this be?

Now, since Port Hueneme is backed up at least a month, I'm, of course, wanting to get my 'Karl', but at the same time, it wouldn't pay for him to arrive anytime soon, because there are other ships (and other patient soon-to-be-Bimmer-owners) that need to be unloaded first. I've pretty much resigned :bawling: myself to not seeing my Baby Bimmer until early December.

However, I'm curious about his odyssey - if someone has information, I'd appreciate it!

Those of you ahead of me - be of good cheer, it won't be too much longer!


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

Stopped by my dealer today (new battery) and he said one ship has already been unloaded at Port Hueneme. Apparently the "perishables" that were to take priority generally get delivered to the Los Angeles port, so Port Hueneme is not as backed up as other ports might be.

Looks like the Terrier is still due in Port Hueneme on 10/13. Hopefully by then the port will be back up to speed.

See this article for some info. about our ships. Last few paragraphs are encouraging.


----------



## pmb1010 (Aug 26, 2002)

I forgot to mention...

"X" in the build location code in the VIN for 2003 is "Rattlesburg", not Munich...


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Anyone else hungry?


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

If I take one more bite...


----------



## thinking (Aug 22, 2002)

Was just sitting around watching football and reading the forums, when I got the call!!!    I pick my car up tomorrow at 6pm. Only thing left is to decide yay or nay on lowjack. Awww tomorrow is not gonna be a fun day at work.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

teng99 said:


> *It is the Orient Blue on Black Leatherette and it really looked like black when see from far away. Now I just can't wait for the dealer to get my car ready!
> 
> 330Ci,Sport Package,18",Steptronic, Bi-Xenon, Moonroof *


I cannot believe from the pictures that your car is Orient blue . . . I see no blue at all in it . . .


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> I cannot believe from the pictures that your car is Orient blue . . . I see no blue at all in it . . . *


Agreed.

Now HERE's Orient Blue!


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

Ahhh, I love eating my own turds.


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

Plaz said:


> *Anyone else hungry?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your appetizer, madam'? :lmao:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Plaz said:


> *
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> ...


That picture captures Orient at it's best but most of the time they look black or a dark blue . . . I rarely ever see that metallic sparkle that you have captured in that picture.


----------



## teng99 (Apr 27, 2002)

rbright,
The tire on my car is Bridgestone Potenza RE040. Is it a good tire?

I think my car look black because yesterday was a cloudy day, maybe it'll look more blue under sunshine. I will take more pic when I pick it up; and will post it here. 

teng99


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

teng99 said:


> *rbright,
> The tire on my car is Bridgestone Potenza RE040. Is it a good tire?
> 
> I think my car look black because yesterday was a cloudy day, maybe it'll look more blue under sunshine. I will take more pic when I pick it up; and will post it here.
> ...


Your car looks absolutely stunning !!!!

Congrats (which I should have said earlier) and enjoy !!!


----------



## joema (Aug 28, 2002)

Yesterday I received my Ti silver 2003 330i SP. It came over on the Terrier. I live in Seattle. I ordered it on 8-22-02, so it took about 2 months to receive.

So far I like the car. It really handles well. Engine is very torquey, and likes to rev. Hard to obey break-in procedures  Will post more comments later.

-- Joe


----------



## rbright (Aug 18, 2002)

teng99 said:


> *It is the Orient Blue on Black Leatherette and it really looked like black when see from far away. Now I just can't wait for the dealer to get my car ready!
> 
> 330Ci,Sport Package,18",Steptronic, Bi-Xenon, Moonroof *


Wow, that is cool that it is OB. That means that mine will look just like this from the outside (NB inside) as far as the grills, etc.
I really thought it was black, myself. I guess mine will look black under many light conditions.

Thanks for the pics. Any inside ones on the way.

I leave Wed for the PC to get my car. Has anyone who took PC delivery of an 03 asked them about the aux port? I bet if anyone knows that they would know.


----------



## RJJ330CAB (Sep 16, 2002)

Deliveries from the Terrier in Seattle, wow! I suspect I will be the last person in the US to pickup my 2003 09/06 production car. How many people are still waiting on 09/06 deliveries?

This thread can be closed soon...

Ray


----------



## rbright (Aug 18, 2002)

RJJ330CAB said:


> *Deliveries from the Terrier in Seattle, wow! I suspect I will be the last person in the US to pickup my 2003 09/06 production car. How many people are still waiting on 09/06 deliveries?
> 
> This thread can be closed soon...
> 
> Ray *


I think this thread has been hijacked by many others with later production dates.

I thought I was the last 09/06 to yet receive my car. Mine is waiting for me to pick up this Thursday at the PC. It has been ready since 10/03, but I have had other events that caused me to delay, as well as scheduling the PC delivery which runs a very full schedule.

When will youg et your car>


----------



## RJJ330CAB (Sep 16, 2002)

rbright said:


> *
> 
> I think this thread has been hijacked by many others with later production dates.
> 
> ...


No official date yet, but it was loaded on the truck in Oxnard this morning. I figure 2 to 3 days on the truck (1100 miles from Oxnard to Boulder, CO). I have blocked my calendar for Friday afternoon for pickup, but my dealer hasn't confirmed that yet for me.

I think there are some CA people on this forum that hadn't received their 9/6 cars as of last Friday. But suspect they will have pickups early this week.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

RJJ330CAB said:


> *
> 
> No official date yet, but it was loaded on the truck in Oxnard this morning. I figure 2 to 3 days on the truck (1100 miles from Oxnard to Boulder, CO). I have blocked my calendar for Friday afternoon for pickup, but my dealer hasn't confirmed that yet for me.
> 
> I think there are some CA people on this forum that hadn't received their 9/6 cars as of last Friday. But suspect they will have pickups early this week. *


Which are the type 32 wheels ? ?


----------



## RJJ330CAB (Sep 16, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> Which are the type 32 wheels ? ? *


15 spoke radial, check here: http://www.bmw.com/rimconfigurator/index.jsp?language=en&country=US

Not the best winter wheels from a cleaning perspective, but hey I'll learn... I'm hoping the 3 coats of Zaino help.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

RJJ330CAB said:


> *
> 
> 15 spoke radial, check here: http://www.bmw.com/rimconfigurator/index.jsp?language=en&country=US
> 
> Not the best winter wheels from a cleaning perspective, but hey I'll learn... I'm hoping the 3 coats of Zaino help. *


I always loved those wheels but aren't they very expensive ?

Where did you get them from ?

I've got a set of type 79's as my winter set . . .


----------



## RJJ330CAB (Sep 16, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> I always loved those wheels but aren't they very expensive ?
> 
> ...


Replicas at $170 a piece. Highlinewheels.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

RJJ330CAB said:


> *
> 
> Replicas at $170 a piece. Highlinewheels. *


that's a great deal !!


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

ff said:


> *
> 
> Your appetizer, madam'? :lmao: *


:lmao: :lmao:

And dessert at home:


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

RJJ330CAB said:


> *Deliveries from the Terrier in Seattle, wow! I suspect I will be the last person in the US to pickup my 2003 09/06 production car. How many people are still waiting on 09/06 deliveries?
> 
> This thread can be closed soon...
> 
> Ray *


Ackkkk.... I can't believe this. My car came on the same ship (Terrier), I live 100 miles from the port, and someone in Seattle gets their car first.

As of today BMWNA says my car is till sitting there waiting to be picked up by the truck. I must have been at the back of the line at VPC. (sigh)


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

Plaz said:


> *
> 
> :lmao: :lmao:
> 
> ...


:lmao: :lmao: Keep 'em coming!!


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

Save the whales!!


----------



## oldzguy (Jul 3, 2002)

This thread is so over!


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

oldzguy said:


> *This thread is so over! *


Actually, it was until you replied to it. 

Down with exercize!!


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

Food is overrated...


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

Hmmm... well back on topic here.

I finally got my 9/6 build date 330i last night. Picked it up at the dealer and only had time for a short drive. I really like the sport package compared to my 2000 328i without it.

Will get some pictures this weekend on a drive to the beach and post same.

Any 9/6 build date folks left on the thread that do not have their car yet?


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Alan Flanary said:


> *Hmmm... well back on topic here.
> 
> I finally got my 9/6 build date 330i last night. Picked it up at the dealer and only had time for a short drive. I really like the sport package compared to my 2000 328i without it.
> 
> ...


Congrats . . . you FINALLY got your car !!!!!

Looking forward to seeing your pictures especially since you ordered the same color I did :thumbup:

Your going to have to give us a good write-up comparing the 328 to the 330 especially how you like the steering in comparison !!


----------



## rbright (Aug 18, 2002)

*I GOT MY CAR*

Finally, Am I the last 09/06?

Had an outstanding experience at the performance center today, got to take delivery of my 330Ci, OB, NB, Step, SP, PP, Xenon, Navi, PDC.

I drove it 160 miles back to Atlanta and it is absolutely the sweetest thing I have ever driven in my entire life.

The Navi was PERFECT. Easy to learn, easy to use. Got me straight home using back roads to vary the speed.

My tires are what???? Michelin Pilots. AWESOME.

This is the perfect car. Look for pics tomorrow.

What a difference from my Taurus...not even funny. Well, really hilarious, I guess. I was gliding in and out of traffic all afternoon.

Soooooo Sweeeeeeetttt guys.

Am I the last 09/06? Oh yeah, I had 5 miles.


----------



## Alexander (Aug 9, 2002)

If this thread gets closed, I'm starting my own "09/27 build date" thread. :angel: 

Alex


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## RJJ330CAB (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: I GOT MY CAR*



rbright said:


> *Finally, Am I the last 09/06?
> 
> Had an outstanding experience at the performance center today, got to take delivery of my 330Ci, OB, NB, Step, SP, PP, Xenon, Navi, PDC.
> 
> ...


Not sure if you are the last. I picked mine up at 5:00 PM MT 10/24. Spent the morning today washing and Zainoing (3 coats) and all afternoon driving around with the top down. :bigpimp:

It's alot different than the Integra I had previously (have to watch the RPM a whole lot more). It didn't take long to get used to going through the curves at 75 and 80 (thank goodness for the radar detector). I'm sold, ULTIMATE DRIVING MACHINE!

I will post some pixs tomorrow.


----------



## rcc (Jul 21, 2002)

Picked up my 330i SP/PP (Nav/xenon/pdc/heated) Tuesday.

I turned in my 2000 328i SP/PP a week bfore that and had been driving my friend's Audi S6.

One word. Wow.

I was expecting the steering to be better and it was although it's a bit looser than I was expecting. That may be because of the tires, though: I wound up with the Contis. Those may go in 6-9 months or so.

The shifter seems smoother than the 328i shifter.

The engine is unbelievable, though. The combination of the extra torque, horsepower, and drive-by-wire throttle (eliminating the throttle lag that existed in the 328i) makes a huge difference. The 330i feels just about as fast as the S6 which is a 3600 lb car with >350 horsepower. That's pretty amazing.

I just got the NAV disk yesterday. From what I can tell so far, it's like having the Yahoo Maps website in your car only better. My major quibble with it is that it doesn't tell you far enough in advance what street you are supposed to be turning onto. It just tells you when to turn and doesn't tell you until just before what the road is supposed to be. So you either have to look at the map or just trust that the database is accurate. And it's hard to read the map if you're wearing sunglasses.

All in all, I have to say it's a real step up from the 328i -- which was a great car.

And in case you were wondering, the color combo is steel blue with the sand interior (goes really well with the myrtle trim).

Hope everyone else is having as much fun as I am.

I just have to watch out for the 4500 rpm limit for a while  .


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

rcc-- Glad you got your car... I made the same swap you did (2000 328i/2003 330i) and agree with you about the throttle. Definitely a difference and the horsepower increase is very noticeable.

We are taking a trip to Laguna Beach today and tomorrow, so I will post pics when we get back Sunday night.

Nice to see all the 9/6 folks enjoying their cars.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

rcc said:


> *Picked up my 330i SP/PP (Nav/xenon/pdc/heated) Tuesday.
> 
> I turned in my 2000 328i SP/PP a week bfore that and had been driving my friend's Audi S6.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new car, the steel blue with sand is an awesome color combo . . you gotta snap some pictures and post them . . . it's part of the bimmerfest tradition


----------



## rbright (Aug 18, 2002)

rcc said:


> *
> I just got the NAV disk yesterday. From what I can tell so far, it's like having the Yahoo Maps website in your car only better. My major quibble with it is that it doesn't tell you far enough in advance what street you are supposed to be turning onto. It just tells you when to turn and doesn't tell you until just before what the road is supposed to be. So you either have to look at the map or just trust that the database is accurate. And it's hard to read the map if you're wearing sunglasses.
> 
> . *


My nav is just the opposite. Maybe it depends on the scale you have set. Mine starts telling me where to turn at least a half mile ahead, then tells me at 800 ft, 600 ft, 400ft, 200ft, etc. It counts down on the nav screen and on the OBC screen on the instrument panel. It is the coolest thing I have ever seen in a car.

I have version T 20.10, I think.


----------



## RJJ330CAB (Sep 16, 2002)

*PIXS*

Last, but not least....

:thumbup:


----------



## RJJ330CAB (Sep 16, 2002)

#2


----------



## RJJ330CAB (Sep 16, 2002)

3 of 3


----------



## doctorD (Aug 3, 2002)

Test pic


----------



## doctorD (Aug 3, 2002)

Well, our trip back from Spartanburg was eventful to say the least. At 1500 miles, the windshield was hit by a rock causing a rather large crack. On the way to the dealer to have the windshield fixed, our hood was attacked by an unidentified flying object--consequently, the hood now needs some work. Then, the windshield guy's tool broke and the right pillar is scratched.

Despite all this, we absolutely LOVE this car.

Now I can't wait to order another one. Next time, it's a wagon. :thumbup:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

doctorD said:


> *Well, our trip back from Spartanburg was eventful to say the least. At 1500 miles, the windshield was hit by a rock causing a rather large crack. On the way to the dealer to have the windshield fixed, our hood was attacked by an unidentified flying object--consequently, the hood now needs some work. Then, the windshield guy's tool broke and the right pillar is scratched.
> 
> Despite all this, we absolutely LOVE this car.
> 
> Now I can't wait to order another one. Next time, it's a wagon. :thumbup: *


Sorry to hear about the mishaps you had but your car looks beautiful !!!!

Congratulations ! !


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: PIXS*



RJJ330CAB said:


> *Last, but not least....
> 
> :thumbup: *


Your car is SMOKING hot !!!! The 18 inch wheels give the topaz convertible and incredible look along with that grey interior !!!
Makes me excited to get my topaz & grey 330i !!

Enjoy !!


----------



## rbright (Aug 18, 2002)

*1st pics*

The good ones are being developed. Here are a couple of the first ones with a cheap camera. This car is sooooo HOT (if I might say so myself, in a very modest way).


----------



## rbright (Aug 18, 2002)

*Pic 2*

Front


----------



## rbright (Aug 18, 2002)

*pic 3*

nb interior


----------



## RJJ330CAB (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: PIXS*



Alan F said:


> *
> 
> Your car is SMOKING hot !!!! The 18 inch wheels give the topaz convertible and incredible look along with that grey interior !!!
> Makes me excited to get my topaz & grey 330i !!
> ...


Thanks! The color really does "change" on the Topaz Blau. With clouds or from dusk on, it becomes much darker and I like it even more. Had been worried about how Topaz would look on my vehicle, but am VERY HAPPY I went with it.

Now to get through the break-in period. :bigpimp:

Ray


----------



## bmwguynj (Jun 12, 2002)

Oh man, I love your pics of your 2003. They all look great!

I finally had the time to take photos of my 2003 and you can view them at the link below (in the bimmerfest showroom).

Enjoy!

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&postid=168291#post168291


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

Here are the pictures I promised of my new 330i from a trip to the the beach this weekend.

I have to say the sport package makes a huge difference in the way this car drives compared to my 2000 328i. If anybody is on the fence about the sport package.. get it.

Thanks to all the 9/6 build date crew for taking part in this two and a half month wait/thread. Made the wait tolerable knowing others were in the same boat (no pun intended).


----------



## CarFreak (Oct 8, 2002)

10 more days till i get mine!:banghead:


----------



## rcc (Jul 21, 2002)

Alan,

You wanted pics. Here you go (I hope  ). 330i, SP, PP, Xenon, NAV, PDC, heated seats, steel blue, sand.

- Ray


----------



## rcc (Jul 21, 2002)

Hmmm, got the order mixed up. Ok, so the last message was the interior, this is exterior.

- Ray


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

thanks for posting those pictures . . . I love the steel blue/sand and came VERY close to getting it . . .

Congrats once again :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

Lovely car rcc, 

I had steel blue and sand on my '01 cabrio and loved it. It's a great combo. 

Hmm.... what made you change your mind Alan:lmao: :lmao: 

Can't wait to see your car...


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

GeoTopaz330i said:


> *
> Hmm.... what made you change your mind Alan:lmao: :lmao:
> 
> Can't wait to see your car... *


That's actually a strange story . . some crazy man came to my house in a topaz 330i and convinced my 4 year old that Topaz was the color for me


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

Nice pics RC.. I like the look of the steel blue with sand.. don't see that color combo. very often. Sounds like you are enjoying the car.


----------



## rcc (Jul 21, 2002)

Thanks, Alan. I'm having loads of fun. I imagine you are too.

As for the color combo, I've been told that it's not a combo that the dealers (around here anyway) order for their own stock. Typically if they order a Steel Blue 3, they go for a grey interior. I've seen sand with Oxford Green on the lots but typically not Steel Blue and sand.

Go figure.

- Ray


----------

